# Faelan's UDX adventure



## hotel4dogs

wooo hooo! Huge congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Congratulations. You should be proud.


----------



## BriGuy

Very cool - Faelan is as talented as he is handsome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## rob1

Wish I could have seen it! I love watching the really sharp obedience dogs compete.

He made quite a haul- and those souvenir glasses look very cool!


----------



## fourlakes

Congratulations to you and to Faelan!!


----------



## TheZ's

Congratulations. Lovely picture, he looks very happy with his winnings.


----------



## AmberSunrise

*Faelan HIT Jul 17 2015*

Well, we did not get a UDX leg today (missed signal but he had a really nice score other than that -- big 'other' I know), but Faelan did get his first High in Trial out of the Open B class!!

What an awesome dog he is


----------



## rabernet

I've been meaning to ask, is that Faelan in your signature picture? I just love his white eyelashes too! Good job Faelan!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yes  My avatar is Faelan heeling about 2 years ago, while my signature is Faelan running agility about 4 years ago.

LOL I really should change the pictures up!! but, yes they are my Faelan


----------



## AmberSunrise

It's been awhile  I need to enter Faelan in more shows and today he broke his NQ streak for Utility B  He has NQ'd the last 3 or so shows but today, the boy earned his:

2nd UDX leg
191.5 in Open B for a 2nd place with some really outstanding competition (substantial for deviated over the high jump for the DOR: ~ 18 inches off his line)
192.5 in Utility B 

so 15 more OM points
1 more OTCh point 

Open had 18 dogs with a few no shows so I think 15 dogs
Utility had 17 dogs entered with 1 or 2 no shows


----------



## MustLoveGoldens

Congratulations! Nice job Faelan! 
.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great job Faelan! Way to go!


----------



## rob1

Good boy, Faelan!


----------



## MaureenM

Congratulations and great job Faelan!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Faelan earned his 3rd UDX leg today at Port Chester OTC under judge Robert Amen. For 18 more OM points. What a good boy 

I need to enter him in more trials LOL he does well at the trials he's at (mostly) -- note to self: Enter Faelan in more shows!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Good job Faelan!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Big Congrats


----------



## AmberSunrise

my Faelan is starting to go silver!! A few shots from the PCOTC trials (photos courtesy of Morgaana Menzel)

I did not have time to groom him but even in the rough I think he is one handsome boy!

These shots also give an idea of how large the posts are in the rings -- 2 each ring which is much tougher for the utility rings than the open rings.


----------



## BriGuy

Great pictures and big congratulations !


Sunrise said:


> my Faelan is starting to go silver!! A few shots from the PCOTC trials (photos courtesy of Morgaana Menzel)
> 
> I did not have time to groom him but even in the rough I think he is one handsome boy!
> 
> These shots also give an idea of how large the posts are in the rings -- 2 each ring which is much tougher for the utility rings than the open rings.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great photos, thanks for sharing them! He's still handsome, no matter what.


----------



## MaureenM

Great pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28

So exciting- what a great team you are! Love you training philosophy too


----------



## AmberSunrise

4th UDX leg today  15 more OM points and an OTCh point.

He had really bad go outs which cost 7 points (he deserved to lose every point but I have a new item to train (broad jumps right outside the ring to the far right, big distraction for the boy) for a 2nd place with a 190.5- 7 or 8 dogs in the class.

He did much better in Open coming in a 3rd place behind at least one, possible both nationally ranked dogs. His score was a 194.

Freshly mowed, spring grass caused issues for almost all of the dogs.

Good boy Faelaney!


----------



## AmberSunrise

*Faelan's 5th UDX leg*

with a High Combined  

A very hot day!! With reverse order in both classes so I needed to warm my boy up for the jumping although it was hot enough (around 90F) to need to be careful. He was creative a time or 2 and auto finishes reared their head but Faelan earned another UDX leg with a High Combined - 1st on Open B and 2nd in Utility B. The classes were run in reverse order as well so the dogs who thought going back down during the sit (down then sit was the order) did not enter Utility B.

He earned some OM points. What a great dog  And I found out just how hard it is to stand perfectly still while sweat is running into your eyes, but because you are sweating your dog (Faelan) is waiting for your article to 'cool down' ,,, working the pile continuously but checking the correct article repeatedly to see if it has cooled enough LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture, Congratulations to you and your boy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## my4goldens

Big congratulations !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

*UDX leg # 6*

with more OM points. Earned today ... I will need to check with the AKC since his entries were so messed up ... I had to give my paperwork verifying that yes he was indeed entered in OB & UB both trials to the club so it better be straightened out. (no Qs in the 2nd trial but possibly because that's the ring where Brady's number was also missing from the board and where I was yelled at to go away and told they would just keep ignoring me and without stewards there would be no obedience trials (what? where on earth did that come from? I was trying to check my dog in and his number was not on the board?? so I asked them to check the catalog?? ) and Faelan is sensitive to when I am mightily POd)


Anyway - Faelan pulled off some nice runs regardless of my disgruntlement. And I am left wondering why I do this to myself? $170 (plus gas) between Faelan & Brady to be yelled at? My dogs deserve better. I deserve better. 

Looking at this thread, makes me want to believe that a repeat of today's events just cannot happen again - Faelan always looks so happy in these pictures/


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh dear! What a right royal muck up! But congratulations, anyway. You're right - he does always look happy in the photos.


----------



## Eclipse

Congrats to you and Faelan!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Way to go!


----------



## BriGuy

Congratulations !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberSunrise

Today we celebrated Faelan's 10th birthday and went to an obedience trial!

UDX leg #7 was earned today at the Nutmeg Afghan Hound obedience trial. He did well and earned more OM points and such but most importantly, he had a great time!! Still not showing often, but I am looking at some trials to enter him in ....


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy birthday handsome, and congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise

*UDX leg #8*

Today with more OM Points. I had a friend video both runs since he is heading up to retirement from obedience and I really want to savor his journey. Not processed yet but here is a picture.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Good job team Faelan!


----------

